# Nicolai Hausmesse.........



## Domino71 (25. August 2006)

da müßt ihr sehen..........wenn ihr erstmal die Leute, die Produktion, das Anwesen, das ganze drumherum gesehen habt, dann ist es nicht so schwer Geld auszugeben.

In Lübbrechtsen ist es super angelegt...........ein Spezialzed FSR kostet 2007 3800,-.........ein Helius CC gerade 200,- mehr. 

Dafür Wunschfarbe, Fox Talas, Magura Louise und X9.........und MADE IN GERMANY.

Von Berlin sind es 330km.......bin heute um 9.00 los um 11.30 war ich da.

Guckt euch die Bikes Live an..........die Jungs machen einen excelenten Job.

DAS LOHNT SICH.........

Für mich steht fest 2007 Helius CC.........basta.

Es grüßt martin


----------



## sluette (25. August 2006)

Hast du irgendwelche Fotos gemacht ??? Was gibbet neues ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (25. August 2006)

B I L D E R !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

vor allem vom helius FR 2007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BIIITTTTTEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich kann leider ned zur hausmesse kommen und möcht nicht noch eine woche bis zur eurobike warten, bis ich weiß, was ich in KW41 bekommen werde!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Fränky G. (26. August 2006)

sluette schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du irgendwelche Fotos gemacht ??? Was gibbet neues ???




Moin Sluette,

Fotos kommen später.....

Neu ist das Nucleon AMX mit G-Con Standard und Rohloff Innenleben.
Sensationell ist das Gewicht mit 13,5kg - 14,5kg und max. Federweg von 140mm vorne und hinten.
Es ist ein AllMountain-Getriebebike mit Kette rechts!!!
Einziges Modell welches gegenüber 2006 nicht mehr im Programm ist, ist das Nucleon TST. Da gibt es nur noch das leichtere EVO mit G-Boxx als WorldCup DH Bike.
Nucleon TFR mit G-Boxx bleibt ebenfalls am Start.    Jetzt mit verstärkten Hauptrahmen und 170mm FW vorne.

Neuigkeiten Helius FR 
- mit 170mm FW vorne und 163mm FW hinten ist es ebenfalls überarbeitet worden.

Joscha hatte sein UFO ST mit RockShox Totem am Start.... man was für eine fette Gabel. 

Gruß


----------



## tripletschiee (26. August 2006)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Neuigkeiten Helius FR
> - mit 170mm FW vorne und 163mm FW hinten ist es ebenfalls überarbeitet worden.



goil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    163mm federweg!!!  aber was ist denn noch anders am helius FR? fettere rohre? andere hinterbaukinematik? infos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! biiiiddddeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

gruß aus MUC
gerhard

p.s.: ist da keiner bei der hausmesse gewesen, der nix besseres vorhat, als hier bilder reinzusetzen???


----------



## kitor (27. August 2006)

Hier die ersten Bilder..


----------



## tripletschiee (27. August 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die ersten Bilder..



hast du zufällig auch ein foto vom neuen helius FR gemacht? wenn ja, dann her damit!  

danke und gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## kitor (27. August 2006)

Moin,

leider nicht. Nach unserem längeren Testride mit dem Helius und dem Nucleon in der einzigen Regenpause des Tages waren wir derart eingesaut (Falco, danke nochmal für die Hilfe beim Bikes abspritzen!  ), dass wir uns umziehen mußten. Dabei hab ich leider die Digi im Auto vergessen....und war zu faul nochmal loszutigern.


----------



## tripletschiee (27. August 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> leider nicht....



schade! aber hat hier sonst noch einer der messebesucher das helius FR fotografieren können?

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Subraid (27. August 2006)

Weiß man ob sich am Helius CC 2007 etwas geändert hat?


----------



## Many (27. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war am Freitag auf der Hausmesse. Es war wirklich super, in sehr entspannter Atmosphäre. Auf dem Programm standen Touren, Führungen durch die Produktion mit Kalle Nicolai, Grillen und Neuheiten. Ich durfte auch schon meine neuen Rahmen bewundern, auch wenn er noch nicht ganz fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (27. August 2006)

schöne fotos


----------



## tripletschiee (27. August 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> schöne fotos



stimmt!!! wunderschön! aber wieder keines vom helius FR 2007!!!!!!!!    

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## kitor (27. August 2006)

im neuen Katalog sind doch Bilder vom neuen helius FR. Schau doch einfach da mal rein.


----------



## kitor (27. August 2006)

ich hab leider keinen Scanner...


----------



## 1298ep (27. August 2006)

Argon CC Superlight mit 7500gr.


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. August 2006)

Subraid schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß man ob sich am Helius CC 2007 etwas geändert hat?



Hinten 1/2 cm Federweg mehr, vorne für Gabeln bis 52 cm ....

War zwar nicht auf der Hausmesse, hab mir in den letzten Tagen das CC bestellt, daher die Details.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domino71 (27. August 2006)

Was für eine Konfiguration hast du bestellt?? Gabel und Dämpfer von FOX??

MArtin


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. August 2006)

Domino71 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Konfiguration hast du bestellt?? Gabel und Dämpfer von FOX??
> 
> MArtin



CC mit FR-Rohrsatz und FR-Hinterbau wg. Reifenfreiheit.
Dämpfer DT 210
Gabel Rockshox Pike 426 U-Turn Pop-Loc mit Stahlfeder.
Ansonsten kommen alle Komponenten vom Mercury (Rohloff, Gustav-M) ran.
Die Gabel hab ich heute zum Testen mal in mein Mercury eingebaut.
Geht also eher in die Ecke nicht-leicht aber unverwüstlich.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## tripletschiee (27. August 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> im neuen Katalog sind doch Bilder vom neuen helius FR. Schau doch einfach da mal rein.



ich hab leider nur den 2006er katalog. naja,.... dann muß ich bis samstag auf der eurobike warten!!

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Subraid (27. August 2006)

wolfi_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinten 1/2 cm Federweg mehr, vorne für Gabeln bis 52 cm ....



Danke für die Info!
Das CC wird somit ja eigentlich immer mehr zum AllMountain (wenn's nicht sogar schon immer eines war).

Ich sehe Du wirst eine Speedhub am Helius nutzen.
Weißt Du wie die Zugverlegung beim Helius in der Rohloff-Ausführung erfolgt?
Am Oberrohr oder am Unterrohr?

Die Antwort auch gerne in diesem Thread, damit's hier nicht zu OT wird.


----------



## Domino71 (27. August 2006)

Auf der Hausmesse hatte ich die Verlegung am Unterrohr gesehen und wie immer mit viel Liebe zum Detail.......dann verlaufen die Züge an der unteren linken Kettenstrebe entlang.

Leider habe ich kein Bild obwohl ich das gesehen habe:-((


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. August 2006)

Domino71 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Hausmesse hatte ich die Verlegung am Unterrohr gesehen und wie immer mit viel Liebe zum Detail.......dann verlaufen die Züge an der unteren Kettenstrebe entlang.
> 
> Leider habe ich kein Bild obwohl das gesehen habe:-((



Des is so ... wenn man wie ich 'Rohloff-only-Zugverlegung' ordert.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Domino71 (28. August 2006)

DAs wichtigste habt ihr nicht gesehen............Die Nicolais sind auch künstlerisch veranlagt.

An der rechten Wand stand ein Bild(Freitag), was habt ihr alles auf diesen, außer Blumen gesehen??

Davon habe ich ein Bild.......allerdings zu groß zum Hochladen.


Martin


----------



## TomCanyon (28. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte das Glück, mit meinem Kumpel Jens am Freitag in Lübbrechtsen zu sein. Das Wetter war ideal, man konnte im Sonnenschein gemütlich auf dem Hof sitzen, ein wenig chillen, die neuen Räder bestaunen und 1a Bratwürste und Steaks geniessen. Hier vielen Dank an den Mann am Grill: Torsten. Er ist nicht nur Spitze am Schweißgerät, sondern auch gut am Grill.  

Man bekam sehr gute Einblicke in alle Bereiche des Fahrradbaus, sei es der Zuschnitt, das Schweißen (Danke auch an Sascha, der sich beim ziehen seiner Schweißnähte auch beim über die Schulter gucken nicht aus der Ruhe bringen ließ), und das Pulvern der Rahmen. 

Wir haben auch einige Testrunden gedreht, denn man hatte die Möglichkeit alle Räder in Ruhe zu testen. 
Danke auch an Derk von Nicolai, der am Abend den Shuttle-Service zum Ratskeller und anschliessend zur Disco und wieder nach Hause übernommen hat. (Dafür wurde er ja auch abends von der Stripperin verwöhnt.   )

Alles in allem ein sehr nettes Wochenende. Leider war der Samstag sehr verregnet, und wir mussten unser Zelt klatschnass ins Auto verfrachten. 

Grüße auch an Hoshi.


----------



## sluette (28. August 2006)

Sagt mal, haben denn nur Many und Kitor ne Kamera dabei gehabt ?
Kann doch nicht wahr sein, oder ???


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLT (28. August 2006)

War wohl nicht viel los an der Hausmesse, oder man konnte nicht viel Neues bewundern. Ansonsten wäre der Feedback hier wohl grösser........


----------



## sluette (28. August 2006)

KLT schrieb:
			
		

> War wohl nicht viel los an der Hausmesse, oder man konnte nicht viel Neues bewundern. Ansonsten wäre der Feedback hier wohl grösser........



Ich befürchte das gleiche...
Bin mal auf den Messestand gespannt. 
Meine persönliche Meinung: Kalle investiert zZ zuviel Energie in die G-Con Getriebetechnik, was sicherlich nicht schlecht ist. Ich bin seit den ersten Trombones Nicolai Fan und habe auch schon diverse gefahren und gekauft. Letzte Woche bin ich allerdings ein Lapierre Testrad gefahren und nun bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob mein neues Bike wieder aus Lübbrechtsen kommen wird... 
Darum bin ich auch so heiss auf die Bilder vom neuen Helius FR, obwohl ich ich befürchte das sich hierbei nur der Umlenkhebel und die Dämpferaufnahme geändert haben...


----------



## Fatal Error (28. August 2006)

KLT schrieb:
			
		

> War wohl nicht viel los an der Hausmesse, oder man konnte nicht viel Neues bewundern. Ansonsten wäre der Feedback hier wohl grösser........



Muß hier mal wiedersprechen.....

Gemessen an dem bescheidenen Wetter mit Dauerregen fand ich nicht daß wenig los war. Es war trotzdem eine Super-Atmosphäre und man konnte mit allen Mitarbeitern ausführlich Smalltalk halten. 

Wie man sieht war ich bis dato kein Nicolai-Fahrer und/oder Fan, aber das hat sich Samstag grundlegend geändert.

Wenn man sieht was für Leute hinter den Produkten stehen und mit welcher Hingabe dort gearbeitet wird relativiert sich der zugegebenermaßen stolze Preis doch recht schnell.

Ich für meinen Teil bin absolut begeistert von den Leuten, den Bikes und der Qualität und werde beim nächsten Bikekauf zu 99,9% ein Nicolaikunde!!!

Das AMX ist jawohl der absolute Oberhammer....war auch mit Abstand am begehrtesten bei den TEstrides.



> Darum bin ich auch so heiss auf die Bilder vom neuen Helius FR, obwohl ich ich befürchte das sich hierbei nur der Umlenkhebel und die Dämpferaufnahme geändert haben...



Das ist ein weiterer Pluspunkt von Nicolai. Behutsame Modellpflege mit der Möglichkeit sein Altrad upzugraden und nicht jedes Jahr ein komplett neues/anderes Modell auf den Markt zu werfen. So haben die Kunden auch nicht jedes JAhr gleich ein altes Bike.

Fazit: Hausmesse war absolut gelungen und super organisiert...fürs Wetter konnte ja keiner was.

@ Falco: Suche gebrauchtes AMX, rot, XL    

Gruss
Alex


----------



## sluette (28. August 2006)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein weiterer Pluspunkt von Nicolai. Behutsame Modellpflege mit der Möglichkeit sein Altrad upzugraden und nicht jedes Jahr ein komplett neues/anderes Modell auf den Markt zu werfen. So haben die Kunden auch nicht jedes JAhr gleich ein altes Bike.



Das mag ja auch über einen gewissen Zeitraum so sein, allerdings schau dir bitte mal die alten HELIUMs an. Ich habe keine genaue Ahnung wann die zum ersten Mal produziert wurden, es war aber sicher schon 1999. 
Das Design wurde seit dem nicht mehr gross geändert. Jetzt werden einige sschreiben dass man an einem perfekten Rahmen nicht viel ändern muss, was ja auch stimmt, aber das Interesse an so einem Rahmen geht doch sehr stark zurück. So ist das jedefalls bei mir.


----------



## KLT (28. August 2006)

Ja das mit den kompetenten Nicolai-Angestellten wissen wir. Made in Germany alles gut und recht. Und es gibt sicher diverse Neuigkeiten und Fotos betreffend Modellen, Spezifikationen, Daten und Farben. Stellt sich blos die Frage, warum man jeden Buchstaben betreffend den News, den Leuten einzeln aus der Nase ziehen muss?


----------



## Tim Simmons (28. August 2006)

ruhig blut ...wird schon noch was kurz nach der eurobike kommen


----------



## KLT (28. August 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> ruhig blut ...wird schon noch was kurz nach der eurobike kommen



Blut ist ruhig


----------



## Fatal Error (28. August 2006)

KLT schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich blos die Frage, warum man jeden Buchstaben betreffend den News, den Leuten einzeln aus der Nase ziehen muss?



Weil das hier "noch" net der richtige Rahmen wäre .... offizielle Infos gibt es wie bei allen Herstellern auf oder nach der Eurobike.

Nicolai sticht ja bereits hervor, da hier Interessierten bereits auf der Hausmesse alles Neue gezeigt wird.

Gruss
alex


----------



## sluette (28. August 2006)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> Weil das hier "noch" net der richtige Rahmen wäre .... offizielle Infos gibt es wie bei allen Herstellern auf oder nach der Eurobike.



Wo soll denn dann bitte der richtige Rahmen sein ??? 
Wenn Nicolai eine Hausmesse macht ist das der offizielle Veröffentlichungstermin oder haben die euch da verboten Bilder zu machen ???
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (28. August 2006)

Zur offiziellen Präsentation unserer Produkte gibt es seit der Hausmesse den 2007er Katalog mit allen Informationen und Neuheiten, der von jedem Interessierten kostenlos angefordert werden kann. 

Nach der Eurobike werden wir die Webseite aktualisieren.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## captnchaos (28. August 2006)

Großes Lob an Nicolai ....

Die Hausmesse war, trotz schlechten Wetters, echt Klasse. Vor allem die beiden Workshops zu den Themen "Wie zerlege ich mein Helius in sämtliche Einzelteile und bring's danach wieder zusammen" und "Aus welchen Teilen besteht die GBox und wie heißen selbige mit Vornamen". Spaß beiseite, der Volker hat einen Top Workshop zum Thema Lagerwartung beim Helius in Englischer Sprache abgehalten. Kurz danach konnte ich beim Hendrick das Innenleben meines Nucleon bewundern und einige Tips abholen, woraufhin ich am Sonntag direkt mal die G-Boxx gewartet und das Lager der Bremsmomentabstützung gewechselt habe (@Hendrik : Danke für das Lager und die Tips für den Wechsel). Wie bereits in den letzten Jahren stand Kalle Rede und Antwort zu sämtlichen Fragen bezüglich konstruktiver Merkmale diverser Modelle, wodurch sich vor allem bei meinem Nucleon einige Unklarheiten beseitigen liessen.

Genug der Lobhudelei, weiter so ...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## tripletschiee (28. August 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Zur offiziellen Präsentation unserer Produkte gibt es seit der Hausmesse den 2007er Katalog mit allen Informationen und Neuheiten, der von jedem Interessierten kostenlos angefordert werden kann.
> 
> Nach der Eurobike werden wir die Webseite aktualisieren.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


hallo falco, dann stellt den neuen katalog doch auch mal online!  

danke und gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Würfelbrecher (28. August 2006)

So, hier dann mal Bilder vom Nucleon AMX und von 2 Helius FRs, wobei ich hier nicht genau weiß, ob's die neuen sind.












Außer dem Regen am Samstag war die Hausmesse super. Sehr familiäre Atmosphäre mit netten Leuten (sowohl Mitarbeiter von Nicolai als auch die Besucher), interessante Führungen und Workshops, lecker Bratwurst, ausgiebige Probefahrten mit Matschgarantie...
War echt cool. Die weite Anreise hat sich gelohnt. Die Leute in Lübbrechtsen sind übrigens auch alle sehr nett (Pension, Restaurants, etc.)
Macht alle weiter so!


----------



## akerit (29. August 2006)

Guten Morgen,

da demnaechst ein neues Bike her soll, habe ich mich fuer ein Nicolai Helius CC in M mit DT Daempfer, FR Rohrsatz und FR Hinterbau entschieden. ( mein erstes Nicolai :> ) Ich haette gerne gewusst was der Rahmen dann wiegt und mit welchen Kostenaufschlag ich rechnen kann/muss?

Danke schonmals und Gruesse aus M


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2006)

ihr wollt neue NICOLAI bikes sehen,- ?!?
hier ist einz--->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (29. August 2006)

das Teil hab ich auch gesehen. Ist halt in Lübbrechtsen wie als Kind im Spielzeugladen. Nur dass man selbst entscheidet...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> das Teil hab ich auch gesehen. Ist halt in Lübbrechtsen wie als Kind im Spielzeugladen. Nur dass man selbst entscheidet...




etwas "faulheit" kommt hinzu...
na ja "ER" ist  auch nicht mehr der jüngste.


----------



## kitor (29. August 2006)

> etwas "faulheit" kommt hinzu...
> na ja "ER" ist auch nicht mehr der jüngste.



 

da ist was dran.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2006)

da hängen se...


----------



## schlammdiva (29. August 2006)

Danke an alle Leute von Nicolai.  

Wenn man mal sehen kann wie sein Bike so entsteht, find ich das schon klasse.
Wo bekommt man sowas sonst noch geboten.

Ich finde es gut, dass Nicolai vorsichtige Modellpflege betreibt. Hier geht es nicht um effektheischerei, sondern um sinnvolle Weiterentwicklung.

Fazit der Messe: ich bin froh ein Nicolai zu fahren und mein Männe will jetzt auch eins


----------



## tripletschiee (1. September 2006)

@ falco: danke!!!!! der prospekt ist online und auch schon bei mir "live" daheim!!!!    

sehen uns morgen auf der messe!

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## durchgedreht (2. September 2006)

sluette schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt werden einige sschreiben dass man an einem perfekten Rahmen nicht viel ändern muss, was ja auch stimmt, aber das Interesse an so einem Rahmen geht doch sehr stark zurück. So ist das jedefalls bei mir.



Also ich kann sagen, daß ich schon 1999 am liebsten ein Helium geholt hätte - aber leider als Zivi den Spielraum dafür nicht hatte. Seit letzter Woche habe ich endlich ein Helius CC Rahmen im Besitz und streichel ihn immer noch  Alle Fullys steigern sich in der Performance, nur ist das meist auf die Dämpfer zurückzuführen. Ich bin sonst Strike gefahren (ca. 9,5kg) und hatte in FFM die Gelegenheit, 9 Tage Helius CC testzufahren (ca. 13kg). Das Fahrverhalten war grandios, der Hinterbau hat gerade mal gar nicht gewippt und war bei der Abfahrt super aktiv. Und bergauf hätte ich auf weniger Kilos getippt! Warum brauche ich da ne Änderung, wenn es doch perfekt ist? Und das nach 100 Jahren auch andere auf die Idee kommen, Räder mit > 10cm Federweg zu bauen, die keinen Skilift brauchen, braucht man sicher nicht zu beklatschen 
Das Helius ist wohl meine Bestimmung! THX Nicolai!


----------

